# Craiglist Find



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Interesting find but not a review.


----------



## mikewalt (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes, thanks, got side-tracked before I finished…


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Have the same machine as well as a longer, newer JET, but there is just something about those good old tools. I tend to go to this one more often unless it's a long piece of lumber.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I bought that same jointer new way back in the 1970s. Well built, great machine. and here is a *hint about changing blades. *

If the blades you are going to take out are properly aligned, remove the old blades BUT *DON'T MESS WITH THE HEIGHT ADJUSTMENT SCREWS!!!* The new blades will be precision machine ground with the exact same dimensions so they will be installed adjusted to the correct height. There may be a slight difference in the height dimension of the new blades vs the old blades. No problem. Just adjust the outfeed table to deal with this, NOT the blade height adjustment screws. Doing it this way will save you scads of installation time and the changeover will be simple.


----------



## KnottyDovetail (Oct 16, 2018)

Where does one find new blades for these?


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Blades are easy to find and seem to be generic in size. Just Google "buy blades for Delta jointer". They are also inexpensive.


----------



## mikewalt (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

